# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Frustration plus time

## rrobor

Im afraid I have reached the time in life where Victoria allows me a free trip on the choof choof to anywhere in Vic.  
 Anyways as you may be aware I worked overseas for a number of years and as such am due cash from UK for the money I payed into the pension scheme.  I got a nice letter from Tazzy saying they do that for me so duely filled forms and sent it to them.    
After some time Tazzy calls,  asks how its going. Well it aint.  So telephone Newcastle in UK. Explained all and get "We dont deal with Australia you have to deal with us direct". "Do the claim on line."   Think thats cos Keating touched the Queen. 
 Now confused me starts the claim. Each time you make an error and try to edit, its gone. So start again and take care. fails after page one, I get a time out,  start over.   After 2 days I manage to get to the last page , says Print your copy but do not send in and the other button is submit. So pressed submit.   
    Well up comes you have missed signing the document. Theres a place to sign, but how?  this has got me buggered. I think the idea is if it goes on long enough Ill cark it or give up. They dont know me.

----------

